# Melbourne, Australia



## Girl (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

Looking to adopt a pigeon to accompany my hand reared pigeon Sweets. I live in Melbourne, Australia. I just recently bought a nice medium size aviary.

Thank you.

Girl


----------



## mixedbreeder (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got lots of pigeons (mostly half fantails)....but I'm in the Perth area and I don't know if shipping pigeons interstate is allowed? Assuming it is ok - Let me know if you're interested and I'll take some photos for you to choose from. (we can go halves in the shipping that is if it is possible and not too expensive!)

Cheers,

Ant
(mixed breeder)


----------

